# Thinning Water Base Poly?



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Is it ok to thin water base poly? If so, how much?
I'm getting down to the last 1/3 of a can. 
Sometimes I having a problem with the finish tacking up to fast and not flowing out, leaving overlap marks. Then sometimes not. I think the Humidity has a lot to do with it.

Will oil base products be more consistent with weather changes? 

Thanks
Anything helps


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Most manufacturers say 5-10%.

I'm not a Poly fan, but prefer water-based to oil based.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

Gary0855 said:


> Is it ok to thin water base poly? If so, how much?
> I'm getting down to the last 1/3 of a can.
> Sometimes I having a problem with the finish tacking up to fast and not flowing out, leaving overlap marks. Then sometimes not. I think the Humidity has a lot to do with it.
> 
> ...


oil will give you less problems concerning weather changes.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Gary0855 said:


> Is it ok to thin water base poly? If so, how much?
> I'm getting down to the last 1/3 of a can.
> Sometimes I having a problem with the finish tacking up to fast and not flowing out, leaving overlap marks. Then sometimes not. I think the Humidity has a lot to do with it.
> 
> ...


I'm assuming that you are either brushing or wiping the WB. Higher humidity will allow a longer working time. Most can be thinned 10%. If it's tacking up faster than normal, it may be there was some settlement to the media.










 







.


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Yesterday, I added a little water, I was able to work with it, and It flowed nicely.
Just a little water seemed to thin it a lot too.


----------

